
Amazon.com: Learn You a Haskell for Great Good - jamesbritt
http://www.amazon.com/Learn-You-Haskell-Great-Good/dp/1593272839/
======
ab9
Interesting. The website says chapters on monads, monad transformers, and
zippers are "coming soon." I wonder if they'll only be in the printed version.

~~~
jamesbritt
A comment on Reddit says that the book will be finished up by publication time
and that the content will be the same as for the Web version.

Hooray!

